# It’s good to be back



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I just thought I would say hello to all the piranha hobbyist and enthusiast. I look forward to hearing about the many species of fish you guys own, and getting involved in some nice discussions.


----------



## Apocalypse (Dec 18, 2004)

Hello, Alan! It is great to see you!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Alan......

hello there my fellow brother


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

What brings you back?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sup, to bad you decided to come back on the furys last day


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

WRONG FORUM!!! You should know that by now....


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

hahaha


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> What brings you back?
> [snapback]959594[/snapback]​


Pretty much the same thing that brought me here the 1st time; just sharing online experiences with fellow collectors and hobbyist. I have been away for about a year, and figured the lounge would be a good place to say hello to all the wonderful online hobbyists.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

:rock:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

welcome back


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

why banned?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

edit###############


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Dr. Green said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > why banned?
> ...


Ahhh thats gibberish, no one can be a bigger prick than I!

p.s. i like ur avatar, that bear is cool...A.I.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Dr. Green said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > why banned?
> ...


Lets please not resort to this..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Dr. Green said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Green said:
> ...


Cool it Death. Just let the man come back in peace.


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

i dont know who you are!


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

WELCOME BACK!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Cool it Death. Just let the man come back in peace.
> [snapback]959717[/snapback]​


Do you really expect that to happen? Not just with Death, but with any of our members?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Cool it Death. Just let the man come back in peace.
> ...


It'll happen, no doubt about it. But still.. we shouldn't discriminate, regardless of past histories. Squash it, move on, and if anything happens later donw the line.. then we'll take action. But until then.. Welcome back Alan.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

you are a wize man Rhomzilla.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

wow what a bunch of 2 year olds, act your damn age. Nice to see u around sc, cant wait to hear about some of your piranha experinces.


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

Whats up


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


Thank you Dr. Phil


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

haha


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm not even sure what to say here? /shock? lol


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

My thoughts exactly! Hows it going KC?



KrazyCrusader said:


> I'm not even sure what to say here? /shock? lol
> [snapback]960101[/snapback]​


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


rofl. yep, if hes Phil, then you are Oprah. lol


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Fido said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


Im Phil, she's Oprah, and your gonna get yourself banned again sometime in the future.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> My thoughts exactly! Hows it going KC?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been really busy lately but you guys will start to see more of me on the board again. I'll try and get some updated pics of my reds. I'm down to 5 in my 75 Gallon







One of them was a runt or something. He was about 1/3 the size of the others. One day in feeding he got nibbled by accident from one of the bigger ones and it was on his lower side. He was cannablized a few days later






















Anyway I'm glad to be back. It's really cool to see a good friend of mine posting here too? I'm not sure how this happened but if it's for real i'm very excited!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

KrazyCrusader said:


> I'm not even sure what to say here? /shock? lol
> [snapback]960101[/snapback]​


Couldnt have said it any better


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Welcome back Alan. Getting my 100 gallon tank today and hopefully this week will have the three Geryi in it as a group.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Welcome Alan.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

you guy's make i sound like Satan is on the board. I must've missed something back in the day


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


Damn, now your Dr. Phil with a Ms. Cleo twist


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)




----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Welcome Back!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

welcome back.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

hastatus said:


> Welcome Alan.
> [snapback]960733[/snapback]​


There is one I was not expecting







, so you are back Alan, good luck


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Hi Allan
Welcome back


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Welcome back!


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanks for the warm welcome back.

I look forward to sharing experiences with the many members here.









See ya in the forums.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Welcome back SC. Missed reading your arguments


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

OMG you guys are so gay. LOL


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

KrazyCrusader said:


> Alan is far from the Devil. Alan and I are friends it's just an unexpected surprise. I'm very excited to see him back. He is a very dedicated hobbyist and good friend. Did I mention we are friends?
> [snapback]961442[/snapback]​


You've mentioned it so many times, and from the sound of your voice, Im begining to think that you wish he was more to you than "just" a friend.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

KrazyCrusader said:


> Alan is far from the Devil. Alan and I are friends it's just an unexpected surprise. I'm very excited to see him back. He is a very dedicated hobbyist and good friend. Did I mention we are friends?
> [snapback]961442[/snapback]​


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> KrazyCrusader said:
> 
> 
> > Alan is far from the Devil. Alan and I are friends it's just an unexpected surprise. I'm very excited to see him back. He is a very dedicated hobbyist and good friend. Did I mention we are friends?
> ...


well what ya expect out of gay porn name.."krazycusader"

suck dick lately? should be his name..yeah so what..i said it..


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

welcome back


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Well at least I know that we are getting the "really" young people into the Piranha hobby. You guys act so immature I'll just assume that your what 6yrs old? Maybe 8? You guys should take your PIranha's to show and tell. Probably get a good grade in your 3rd grade science class if letting your male teahers touch you ever doesn't pan out.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

KrazyCrusader said:


> Well at least I know that we are getting the "really" young people into the Piranha hobby. You guys act so immature I'll just assume that your what 6yrs old? Maybe 8? You guys should take your PIranha's to show and tell. Probably get a good grade in your 3rd grade science class if letting your male teahers touch you ever doesn't pan out.
> [snapback]961551[/snapback]​


You guys..???









Seriously.. you set yourself up for that one. This is the Lounge.. the place were we laugh about things and hold non piranha discussions. Plus what we talk about in this forum has nothing to do with how well we know about the hobby. So play along.. have some fun.. cause even the little kids in 3rd grade have humor. And if you cant handle it... BOUNCE.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> And if you cant handle it... BOUNCE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But if you bounced him it would be funnier. Come on rhommy, let out the beast inside, be the iron fist of propriety you've always wanted to be. Crush him Zilla, crush them [email protected]!#


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

WARNING: E-Thugs in the room.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Are we out of condoms? Looks like a few of you are.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Welcome Back Allen


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


why wait...


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Hey Alan,

You don't know me and I don't know you but hey let's got mate some piranhas.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

pantast1c said:


> Hey Alan,
> 
> You don't know me and I don't know you but hey let's got mate some piranhas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> I just thought I would say hello to all the piranha hobbyist and enthusiast. I look forward to hearing about the many species of fish you guys own, and getting involved in some nice discussions.:nod:
> [snapback]959584[/snapback]​


ummm April Fools?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Welcome, I dont know you but I've seen your site. Are you still running it?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

welcome back alan







and kc good to see u back


----------

